# New baby not eating Cecotropes :(



## mochajoe (Mar 27, 2013)

We have a new baby..Pretzel was 8 weeks on Sunday (3/24) and we brought him home that afternoon. Pretzel is acting fine, eating, pooping already peeing exclusively in his litter box after only 3 days. However, I have cleaned up 3-4 spots with what appears to be cecotropes as it is very soft poops and all his other poops are normal. Is this okay, or should I be concerned? He is a laidback, mellow baby and has settled in very well.


----------



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello! Congrats on your new bunny Pretzel! 
I think you're fine, my bunny JigglyPuff sometimes doesn't eat her cecotropes. But if he's not eating them at all for a while then i think you should take him to the vet for a check up. I found this link from a UK rabbit forum talking about Rabbits not eating cecotropes: http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/archive/index.php/t-95238.html
I hope this helps! :bunnyhug:


----------



## mochajoe (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 27, 2013)

No problem! :hearts :hearts


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2013)

You'll want to make sure that the cecotropes that you are finding, are formed cecals, just smooshed. If they are soft mushy unformed cecals, that can mean that your rabbit is getting too many pellets and needs the amount cut back slightly. If the ones you are finding, are formed cecals, and you are only finding them once in a while, that is a pretty normal thing for babies, as they have short attention spans, and will forget they are supposed to be eating them.


----------



## mochajoe (Mar 27, 2013)

JBun said:


> You'll want to make sure that the cecotropes that you are finding, are formed cecals, just smooshed. If they are soft mushy unformed cecals, that can mean that your rabbit is getting too many pellets and needs the amount cut back slightly. If the ones you are finding, are formed cecals, and you are only finding them once in a while, that is a pretty normal thing for babies, as they have short attention spans, and will forget they are supposed to be eating them.



Yes...that is what I am finding...formed and then smooshed! When I have cleaned them up, I can can see some that are still formed. I will definitely keep my eye on him! Thank you for your help!


----------



## mochajoe (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is a picture of Pretzel on my daughter's lap on the car ride home...very mellow boy!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually took baby Fraggles to the vet cause she was leaving cecotropes all over. They were formed as long as she had not stepped on them. My vet said it was fine for her not to be eating them. He summed it up as babies are usually to busy doing other things then worrying about cecotropes.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I must steal your bun...it is just too darling!!!!


----------



## mochajoe (Mar 27, 2013)

Pretzel is a darling! He is a chocolate harlequin Holland Lop. It was love at first sight...the first picture our breeder friend posted when he just had enough fur to determine color and still had his eyes closed! We did a happy dance a few weeks later when he was a buck...that meant he was going to be ours!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2013)

Some of ours do and some don't, and none of ours are babies.


----------

